# HTP Invertig & USA Weld  - My great experience



## yarrrrr (Jul 7, 2019)

This is a recap of my experience with the HTP Invertig and the US distributor for this machine. I am in no way affiliated with these folks, just want to give credit to this machine and the vendor. 

For those that don't want to read through the below, buy an HTP Invertig. It's a great machine.

The machine - I wanted a machine that was dual voltage, DC & AC capability and not made in china. I live a few miles from Everlast, but chose this welder based on my  made in china criteria along with detailed teardowns and review by this old tony and others. 

First off, build quality is top notch. It is an Italian made machine that comes with a USA made torch and pedal. Coming from a transformer based machine, arc stability is much better. I mostly weld mild steel, and pictures of my welds can't really do this machine justice, so check out the TOT and fab series videos. 

The vendor - USA weld is top notch. You call them and a real person who works for the company answers the phone on the second ring. My issue was that the welder arrived with some damage. UPS had a vendetta against this box and tossed it so that the front of the box was punctured, cracking the front of the machine. Merely cosmetic, but I plopped down more for this machine than I spend on a vehicle, so I gave USA Weld a ring. They apologized and offered a few options including returning the machine, partial refund, or store credit. I went with the credit, which was pretty generous, and received the order the next week. I know how hard it is to provide consistently good service, and having bought consumables from these folks in the past, good service seemed like thier MO. 

Hope this helps someone who is considering thid machine.


----------



## machPete99 (Jul 7, 2019)

I have had their Invertig 220 TIG welder for some 5+ years, its a really nice machine, highly recommended.


----------

